# I think me and Jupiter are getting somewhere~!



## PolarFlare (Feb 12, 2014)

I had Jupiter out of his cage a little today, just on a perch next me and my laptop. He seemed quite calm with that, so I took him onto a chair and rolled his perch so he'd step onto my leg, and we practiced some beak touches, I slowly put my finger toward the top of his beak, and when he'd try to bite, I just said "No, Jewpy, no biting." We did this for a few minutes, and then he let me leave my finger on his beak a bit longer, and then he let me scratch it a bit. I think this is good progress.. We just need to work on coming out of the cage on purpose....not flying out when I'm grabbing his food/water dishes.


----------



## Ftest (May 18, 2013)

Very cool. You are doing great with him.


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

That is really great progress! It was this kind of thing that I started with when I adopted Ziggy. He can now be totally handled and is very social. Keep up the good work!


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

yay for progress!!


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

Sounds wonderful. Go the progress!


----------



## PennyLane (Dec 9, 2013)

Good work  I'm sure he'll be yours in no time, as for now, keep up the good progress ^_^!


----------



## PolarFlare (Feb 12, 2014)

Okay, I've gotten him to step up onto my hand without (too much) biting, but only when he's out of the cage...but he never comes out of the cage. He only comes out when I scare him on accident when moving something in his cage.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Try putting some millet right outside of the cage door.


----------



## PolarFlare (Feb 12, 2014)

Okay, went to a bird shop the other day, and I asked them a good way to get Jupiter to come out, because he comes out for the millet, but he's not a food driven as most of the birds I've had experience with. I've gotten him to be able to step up inside the cage,and she suggested just cupping my hand behind him so he can't jump back on his perch, which seems to be working really well. My husband and I have also been taking turns with him on our shoulders, and he's discovered that we have these fun toys by our shoulders! He loves our necklaces so much, I don't even know why. He likes the metal beading for some reason. So he'll just sit on our shoulders and play with our necklaces as long as we leave him there. I think that's when he started to like us more, big featherless,beakless birds= fun toys! He lets us stroke his back with out too much fuss, he just doesn't like when we try to give him neck scratchies yet. Today, after a few tries, let me take him out with one hand!


----------

